# iPhone cases by Scalable Press



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I haven't started working with Scalable Press. Been reading alot of bad press about them, but their price seems quite better than the competition.

I'd like to know if some of you guys did phone cases with them and if you could show them. So far I have not been able to see a single case printed by them and would like to see if the prints are good or not.

Thanks alot.


----------



## RustyBread (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried a sample of a case from Scalable Press for an iPhone 6 plus and to be honest the case was garbage. The print was pretty good but the case itself was trash.

Its basically just a very thin flimsy piece of plastic with a graphic on it. No rubber inside or anything. 

I have been looking and print aura seems to have better cases although I havent ordered a sample from them yet. 

I will try and find the SP case to upload here to show you what I mean


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks that'd be super cool if you could post a close up of the SP case. I literally couldn't get them to send me pics, they asked me to order samples...

On the subject: Print Aura and The Printful both have cases, but their prices are so expensive, you can't make a profit. They're like 11 to 17$ each. 

With the cheap 9.99 cases you find everywhere online, it'd be a commercial suicide to sell them for more than 12 or 15$

Cheers





RustyBread said:


> I tried a sample of a case from Scalable Press for an iPhone 6 plus and to be honest the case was garbage. The print was pretty good but the case itself was trash.
> 
> Its basically just a very thin flimsy piece of plastic with a graphic on it. No rubber inside or anything.
> 
> ...


----------

